# Nosey's Litter



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a litter! 

TWM's Nosey had her litter exactly 21 days from the day she was placed with the buck. She had five babies and two runts were culled, leaving three healthy bubs, two bucks and one doe. The sire is a recessive yellow belted boy named TWM's Teddy Bear. The reason for this pairing is to breed in Nosey's better type, and to find out if Teddy Bear carries piebald.

First, here is Nosey, the mom.

Here is Teddy Bear, the dad.

Their nanny, TWM's Ginger Bread.

Babies! They are two days old today.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
Congrats and best whishes for the litter.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats! They all look great.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on the litter, and good luck with them.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Congrats! That nanny is beautiful!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 

Checking on them today I noticed both bucks are pied. I believe the doe in self, but they are so young, I can't tell for sure yet.

NikiP, thank you, she has really nice color and finally lost all her soot, now she looks nicely orange.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Nosey is beautiful, hoping your right on the babies colours. Looking forward to more pics


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks sanctuary. 

Here are some updated pictures from today, it looks like we have two black pied (bucks) and one black self (doe). They have peach fuzz and flaky skin so soon they will be little fur-balls.


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

congratulations!! They are absolutely adorable!! . I love the one with is head half white and half black. it's almost perfectly divided.


----------



## Kosmo (Apr 18, 2013)

Fascinating to see genetics in action. So two white spotted mice produce a non-white spotted offspring, because one parent's white is from piebald ss, and the other is from belted. So those piebald pups must be ss and then heterozygous for the belted gene, too. I wonder what happens when a mouse has two copies of piebald and two copies of belted?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are loooovely!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks all! 

Thammy: he does have his face split, I was looking at that yesterday! The line might be less straight as he ages, as those lines tend to look perfect before they get their fur, but we'll see!



Kosmo said:


> Fascinating to see genetics in action. So two white spotted mice produce a non-white spotted offspring, because one parent's white is from piebald ss, and the other is from belted. So those piebald pups must be ss and then heterozygous for the belted gene, too. I wonder what happens when a mouse has two copies of piebald and two copies of belted?


Yes, it is rather interesting!  The pied boys are s/s Bt/bt and the self girl is S/s Bt/bt (unless she has spots of her tummy that we can't see yet). I'm not sure how s/s bt/bt would look, but they might crop up in one of my next pairings as I will be breeding Teddy Bear to a doe that could be Bt/bt S/s.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Awww tiny beans 

They are going to be pretty mice


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I got some more pictures today, not good quality though.

I've decided to keep this guy, he is a little bit bigger/chubbier than his brother, and I'm not going to lie, I like his split face. :roll: 

Ginger making sure everyone returns safely to the nest.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

So cute.

LOL that last pic. "No mummy I dont want to go to bed !!"


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Awww! That last photo is great.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha, yes that picture is cute. Soon they will be out of the nest whether mom likes it or not. :lol: Once they open their eyes they are all over the place!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Awww! Such a good mommy  And a nice fat kidlet!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks. Yes, he is the glutton of the litter.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

It looks as if the buck I chose to keep is tan. It is good though, that I now know that Teddy Bear (sire) is tan. He is RY ad its pretty darn hard to tell a RY self from a RY tan.

I got some really nice pictures of them today on a petunia, here you go:



I will probably end up keeping this boy.

Here is the tan patch on the split face boy.

Sorry, huge image.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Chubby little cuties


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Paul.  Today I noticed tan spots on both boys, so I'm back to my original keeper buck.


----------

